# Plane travel with chihuahuas



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Any of you who have traveled with your chis on a plane, can you give me advice and pointers on what to do and what to expect? There's a possibility of my 2 going on a plane with us to go from Florida to Indiana in the near future and I have no idea how to go about anything and what to make sure of, etc.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never traveled on a plane with my chis, but my sister just left for a trip to Arizona with hers, so I can tell you a little.
They have to fit in a carrier underneath your seat, and it is a pretty small space. My sister could not use her regular plastic crate because it was too long. The soft carrier she got was from Wal-Mart and it wasn't too spendy.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I used to fly with my Bichon girl, Lacy. I have a Sherpa bag that fit under the seat easily. Take some time and get the dog used to being in the carrier. Check with the airline and be sure what their requirements are. They require a certain kind of carrier and a health certificate, probably within 10 days of the flight. I had a light sedative from the vet that I gave Lacy the first couple of times we flew, but didn't give it to her later. She loved her carrier and was a very good traveler. She was content as long as she was with me. 

One additional piece of advice - wear something pretty. You will get lots of attention traveling with an adorable little furkid!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

One other thought. Airlines have a rule that only one dog can fly with one person, so two dogs would require two people. Some have a rule of only one dog per flight, too, at least they used to. You need to check with the airline.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Southwest will fly two dogs in one crate (there's is long and the height is only 9 "!!! Two dogs could fit in one. It has to go under the seat. I have a roommate that flies with me, so 2 is not a problem. Good luck.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use this carrier when I go on long flights w/ my babies...Southwest does let you put 2 in a carrier together as long as they fit comfortably. I fit 2 4 lb chis in this carrier w/o any problem, and could fit 2 five lbers in there too, but much bigger and it would get uncomfortable. There is some weird insert that takes up a ton of the carrier that I Just took out and threw away to make it bigger inside, and put a blanket in. It's nice because no one can see your pet inside and you don't get people screaming "OMG A DOOOOOOG" and upsetting them. Each airline has different rules so your best bet is visiting their websites...it generally costs between $75 (southwest) and $150 one way per pet carrier.


----------

